# Become a cop over 25?



## Ryan86 (Jun 19, 2012)

On the Boston police recruitment page says over 18 and under 24... Is that right? I'm ex-USMC, and I was considering a job as a cop in Boston but I'm almost 26... no dice? Seems strange to me. Please clarify.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A link would be helpful.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

The age requirement of 18 to 24 only applies to the cadet program...which no longer is active. Recruits for the academy must be atleast 21 yoa. Good luck with the job search.


----------



## Ryan86 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.cityofboston.gov/police/recruitment/

There's the link... I'd love to be a Boston cop, I have 3 apps pending in homeland security in Boston as well, I think I'd enjoy a law enforcement job more though.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, like trueblue stated, that age range is for their cadet program. You'll need to be a Boston resident and take the civil service exam to be considered for BPD. Good luck.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ryan86 said:


> I think I'd enjoy a law enforcement job more though.


Bahahaha... After you're on 5-10 years or so and: been to just about every type of call you're going to go to; dealt with your fill of drunk morons and sober morons; have seen more sunrises than you care to ever see in a lifetime; question why you are working nights and weekends and busting your ass for a generally unappreciative public and employer; sick of trying to think of a better way to you make some extra comparable pay than flapping your arms on another mind numbing detail; see the same slacker co-workers do nothing and get away with everything under the umbrella of union protection, while mediocrity is promoted and the people that actually work are criticized as not blindly playing along; see that more often than not, the politicians and chiefs rather have "yes men" around them, instead of the best and brightest in fear that absurd policies, ideas, and sometimes just outright incompetence might be questioned; et al...

Please, come back after 5-10 years and tell us how "ENJOYABLE" the job is. You find out pretty damn quickly that the profession is what you make it, it has it's fun moments, and pays the bills, but your time away from work (vacation, LOP/Comp time, bereavement, school, training, etc...) spent with family and friends* is what's really "enjoyable".

Not trying to dissuade you. We've all been there before we got on thinking how "dreamy" it will be, only to have reality smack you in the face after the honeymoon stage of your career is over. Good luck in your endeavors.

(P.s.: When I refer to enjoying time with friends, I mean your real friends - before you got on. I'm lucky, my close group of friends are all very successful and work in completely different professions. If you fall in the trap, like some, who's circle of friends are all cops, you never really separate yourself from the job.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I felt the same way, 24. You get on for the variety and to avoid a desk job but you find it's pretty much same circus every night and you're chained to a desk writing War and Peace length reports about mental midgets which will only be contorted by some MMQB in court who had a full nights sleep.

The real mental illnesses sets in a few years after you're out and you realize you miss it.

Best wishes, Ryan! Why not try the FD, they're a jolly folk. Firefighter39?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

24 AMEN...nailed it...perfect..HAHAHA
Love the quote "_I have 3 apps pending in homeland security in Boston as well, I think I'd enjoy a law enforcement job more though". _I agree but I bet the DHS guys in their kahki 5.11's and navy blue polo shirts would disagree.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> I felt the same way, 24. You get on for the variety and to avoid a desk job but you find it's pretty much same circus every night and you're chained to a desk writing War and Peace length reports about mental midgets which will only be contorted by some MMQB in court who had a full nights sleep.


"Mental Midgets" ... Thanks for the laugh. I havn't heard that saying in years.



> The real mental illnesses sets in a few years after you're out and you realize you miss it.


The dad of one of my best friends, says the same thing. He got on in the mid-70's at he ripe old age of 21 and had to wait 3 years for an academy. They handed him a pistol, claw, keys to a call box and told him to "If you don't know what to do, don't do anything kid."

After working for two departments and being very proactive, he left the job in the mid-80's to start his own real estate development corporation, which paid better at the time.

Still to this day he misses it, although he points out that overall when interacting with law enforcement, (specifically former colleagues), he is treated better as a Retired Officer/Detective than while on the job, because once off the job "your not a threat" to co-workers with different career objectives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

